# my version of Memphis style Q sauce



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Memphis Rib Sauce

I can of tomato paste
2 cups ketchup
2 cups cider vinegar
2 cups brown sugar
1 cups soy sauce
1 cups dry sherry
1Tsp of allspice
4 large onions chopped small
Â¼ cup ginger <I grate fresh ginger> I usually freeze it first 
1/8 cup crushed red pepper <to taste>
12 crushed cloves of garlic

If you need to thin it out use water. this sauce has to be cooked for 45 minutes on low, and don't forget to stir.

Makes 1 gallon + 1 pint

Joe


----------



## bordercollie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Joe!  I made a small version and left out the  sherry,ginger and allspice- didn't have it.  I grated the onion so I could use a bottle with a spout..It is good - some heat, some sweet and some vinegar-  I am pleased with this sauce! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Like  the quote from "The Lord of the Rings" "It's mine, all mine". .. uhh..  at least till everyone gets home. ;-)


----------



## trykonxl (Sep 22, 2014)

I wonder how this would do in pulled pork.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2014)

TrykonXL said:


> I wonder how this would do in pulled pork.


This a very old post and not likely to get answered by the OP. This is a basic sauce with a distinctive Asian flair. If you enjoy a strong Ginger flavor it would be fine on PP. If you are just looking for a Sweet Finishing Sauce, the recipe below is a favorite with members of SMF...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a Memphis/KC Style Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ


----------



## trykonxl (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks JJ.  Im still somewhat of a novice.  But I do use the smoker abour 8-10 times/yr.  Following the tutelage, recipes, and advice that ive found in the forums.  Everything has turned out fantastic so far.  This weekend I smoked two pork shoulders,  turned them into PP and used your recipe for the finishing sauce.  It was incredible and I was told by my boss (wife) that I was not allowed to bring it to work today.  Now I have the itch to try something new to appeal to different tastes. Im thinking that a memphis style PP would be great and im just starting to research for rubs and sauces.  Thinking of doing 4 shoulders this weekend.  Thanks again for all the help.

Rob


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 26, 2018)

joed617 said:


> Memphis Rib Sauce
> 
> I can of tomato paste
> 2 cups ketchup
> ...


Is this the sauce these little roadside BBQ shacks put on their pulled pork sandwiches?  I'm trying to recreate that thin, flavorful hot BBQ sauce that no one I've encountered thus far will give up the exact recipe for. I guess businesses are protecting their trademark.  Can't blame them for that, but I sure wish I could figure it out!


----------

